# His And Hers Value



## Pantmaker (Mar 25, 2016)

Any value here? Not my thing but these are certainly not lacking in the flashy dept.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 25, 2016)

Chrome chrome chrome....very 60's but cool


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't imagine they are worth more than a couple hundred each but all I can think of after looking at the mens bike is this


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ahhhhhhh. ...tanklights.
Nice pair!
Each value varies. As a set may be more appealing.
Value is based on chrome and tanklight battery tray condition.
Each...sold separately 
Men's   $250
Ladies  $175
As the pair... $500

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 26, 2016)

Cool pair. Ditto what JD said about the value, maybe a little more on the mans bike.


----------

